# Few natural setups.



## Nonnack (Mar 24, 2018)

I just made some rehouses. I made few pics I want to share. All decorations are 100% natural (except big stone in hamorii enclosure, which is fake). Hope you like it.

Reactions: Like 16 | Love 1


----------



## RonnyT (Mar 24, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> I just made some rehouses. I made few pics I want to share. All decorations are 100% natural (except big stone in hamorii enclosure, which is fake). Hope you like it.


Wow they look awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Mar 24, 2018)

They look good!  What exactly do you mean by “natural.”  You got everything from outside, or tried to replicate their natural environment?  Regardless I like them.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Mar 24, 2018)

They look good man, but there's lots of unnecessary clutter IMO, especially the terrestrial enclosures. The avic could use some more cover as well.

Just some constructive criticism.


----------



## Nonnack (Mar 24, 2018)

MetalMan2004 said:


> You got everything from outside, or tried to replicate their natural environment?


Both I try to make is similar to to their natural habitat, and I use stuff I find in my area. I live in country so it is easy to find nice looking decorations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (Mar 24, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> but there's lots of unnecessary clutter IMO


Ofc, just substrate and hide will do. But I want to make it look nice and natural.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mychajlo (Mar 24, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> I just made some rehouses. I made few pics I want to share. All decorations are 100% natural (except big stone in hamorii enclosure, which is fake). Hope you like it.


Absolutely love this, I have always thought natural enclosures looked better than “artificial habitats” great job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 26, 2018)

Love it, the first and last enclosures especially look straight out of the wilderness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PetrZ (Mar 26, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> I just made some rehouses. I made few pics I want to share. All decorations are 100% natural (except big stone in hamorii enclosure, which is fake). Hope you like it.



Nice to see that some people still have good taste   No plastic inside, no straight cuts...  Great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (Mar 31, 2018)

I wanted to edit first post, but it looks like its impossible. Anyway yesterday I made another enclosure for M. balfouri.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 31, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> I wanted to edit first post, but it looks like its impossible.


There is a 12-hour window during which standard accounts can edit their posts. (Higher account tiers have longer edit windows.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 7, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> I wanted to edit first post, but it looks like its impossible. Anyway yesterday I made another enclosure for M. balfouri.




Not that it will hurt your balfouri, but I doubt where they are located there is any moss. You should see the trees, and their morphology just so they can absorb moisture from clouds.


----------



## Nonnack (Apr 8, 2018)

Ye, probably there is no moss. I have seen pics of Socotra, amazing and little bit weird place. Moss isn't alive, its just dry piece of bark with moss on it, balfouri already covered everything in webbing anyway When I setup small temporary enclosures I don't try to hard to make it biotop, only when making final glass enclosures I watch lot of pics and try to mimic T natural habitat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ahimoto (Apr 9, 2018)

last one look really good.  in my stile . what about water bowl ? just watering soil ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nonnack (Apr 9, 2018)

ahimoto said:


> what about water bowl ? just watering soil ?


It depends, for small ones I provide water by spraying enclosure, webbing and decorations. For bigger spiders I put water bowl now and then for few days, and still spray one or two times in week. Some ppl may dislike this idea, but my Ts don't have access to water 24/7. But I think if you know what you are doing, and don't have 100+ Ts water bowl isn't really necessary.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EmmaHeppy (Feb 19, 2019)

What kind of soil or mix did you use for your Mexican Red knee? And the last one in the last picture, not sure of this species!
Thanks!


----------



## Nonnack (Feb 19, 2019)

It is mostly coco peat, but on top layer I added some clay, sand, clay balls, sphagnum moss, to create some mess
Last spider is male C. marshalli

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Feb 19, 2019)

How has the moss held up? Do you have to replace it periodically? I tried keeping some local mosses and lichen with my Gulf Coast toads once but it would always eventually wither or turn brown.

Is that a real plant in your _B. hamorii _set-up? I think I like that set-up the best; the rocks blend well with the substrate and the whole effect feels natural.


----------



## Nonnack (Feb 21, 2019)

Usually my moss don't keep this nice green color forever. Especially when I use dry moss, with time it turns into yellowish color. Those are just temporary enclosures so I don't care. In final ones, sometimes it stays green for years, sometimes after few months looks ugly.
Yes, plant is real, it is actually in small pot. It is Zamioculcas, almost immortal plant, very good for desert and dry terrariums. don't need much light, don't need much water, very hard to kill

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## EmmaHeppy (Feb 21, 2019)

Nonnack said:


> It is mostly coco peat, but on top layer I added some clay, sand, clay balls, sphagnum moss, to create some mess
> Last spider is male C. marshalli


What kind of clay? I want to re create for my A.Chalcodes! It’s gorgeous !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Feb 21, 2019)

Nonnack said:


> Usually my moss don't keep this nice green color forever. Especially when I use dry moss, with time it turns into yellowish color. Those are just temporary enclosures so I don't care. In final ones, sometimes it stays green for years, sometimes after few months looks ugly.
> Yes, plant is real, it is actually in small pot. It is Zamioculcas, almost immortal plant, very good for desert and dry terrariums. don't need much light, don't need much water, very hard to kill


Thank you so much for the info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks, it was something like 'river clay', bought it in fishing shop, fishers use it to lure fish or something I don't know

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## EmmaHeppy (Feb 21, 2019)

That’s 


Nonnack said:


> Thanks, it was something like 'river clay', bought it in fishing shop, fishers use it to lure fish or something I don't know


Great! Thanks for commenting!
That helps narrow it down!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

